# [solved]Externe Festplatte mit ext3, kaputt?

## skydoom

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine externe 1,5 TB Festplatte bekommen. Sie war mit HPFS formatiert. 

Ich habe da jetzt ext3 drübergeschmiert. Nachdem ich die Fesplatte gemountet hab, hab ich versucht ein paar Daten rüberzuschaufeln. Die ersten paar GB gehen noch, dann allerdings erscheint in der Konsole

```
cp: writing `/mnt/exthd/Software/irgendwas.rar': Read-only file system     

cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/exthd/Software/WinXP SP2.exe': Read-only file system

cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/exthd/Software/flashplayer_firefox.exe': Read-only file system

cp: cannot create directory `/mnt/exthd/Software/Dies und das': Read-only file system

cp: cannot create directory `/mnt/exthd/Software/Sonstiges': Read-only file system

```

Danach ist die Fesplatte unter /dev nichtmehr zu finden.

Ist die Fesplatte defekt?

grüße

dennis

----------

## mv

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> Ist die Fesplatte defekt?

 

Was sagt denn der Kernel log (z.B. dmesg) wenn die Fehler auftreten? (insbesondere: Gibt es Meldungen mit geschweiften Klammen { ... }? Die sind immer schlechte Neuigkeiten)

Und zeigt fdisk/cfdisk an die Partition (und insbesondere ihre Größe) korrekt an?

Schließlich: Benutzt Du 32 Bit? Hast Du den Kernel dafür konfiguriert mit "Huge" Festplatten und Filesystem umgehen zu können (IIRC war sonst bei 1 TB Filesystem da so eine Grenze)?

----------

## skydoom

Also,

bevor ich zu deinen Fragen komme, unter Windows läufts super, ich hab mal seit gestern abend bis heute morgen bisschen was schaufeln lassen und er ist nicht abgebrochen. Deshalt könnte man ja einen Defekt ausschließen, nor?

Ich habe 32bit. Huge-Festplatten? Ich dachte eigentlich das müsste so laufen. Wie heißt denn die Option dafür?

fdisk zeigt die korrekte Grüße.

Hier die Log, wenn ich drauf schreibe:

```
Sep  3 15:37:37 server usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14                                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server usb 2-3: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-110)                                                                    

Sep  3 15:37:42 server usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 14                                                                                                 

Sep  3 15:37:42 server sd 52:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery                                                                       

Sep  3 15:37:42 server sd 52:0:0:0: [sdf] Unhandled error code                                                                                             

Sep  3 15:37:42 server sd 52:0:0:0: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server end_request: I/O error, dev sdf, sector 2176661847                                                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082723                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082724                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082725                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082726                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082727                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082728                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082729                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082730                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Buffer I/O error on device sdf1, logical block 272082731                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server lost page write due to I/O error on sdf1                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server sd 52:0:0:0: [sdf] Unhandled error code                                                                                             

Sep  3 15:37:42 server sd 52:0:0:0: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server end_request: I/O error, dev sdf, sector 2176662087                                                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Aborting journal on device sdf1.                                                                                                    

Sep  3 15:37:42 server JBD: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sdf1                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server journal commit I/O error                                                                                                            

Sep  3 15:37:42 server ext3_abort called.                                                                                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal                                                        

Sep  3 15:37:42 server Remounting filesystem read-only                                                                                                     

Sep  3 15:37:42 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #66650113 offset 0                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:42 server __journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data                                                                             

Sep  3 15:37:42 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #66650113 offset 0                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:43 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #66650113 offset 0                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:43 server hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3                                                                               

Sep  3 15:37:43 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #66650113 offset 0                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:43 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #66650113 offset 0                                                  

Sep  3 15:37:43 server EXT3-fs error (device sdf1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #66650113 offset 0    
```

Ich bin echt ratlos...

grüße

dennis

----------

## wrdaniel

hi,

um die hardware zu testen, könntest du mal die smartmontools installieren. sind in portage

----------

## skydoom

Laut Smartctl unterstützt die platte smart nicht.

```
server data # smartctl --all /dev/sdg -T permissive

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Device: SAMSUNG  HD154UI          Version: 0024

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=4 offset=4 bd_len=0

>> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page

Error Counter logging not supported

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=4 offset=4 bd_len=0

Device does not support Self Test logging

server data # smartctl --test=long /dev/sdg

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Long (extended) offline self test failed [unsupported field in scsi command]

```

----------

## disi

Um das ext3 Filesystem zu pruefen kannst du badblocks nehmen ist teil des mkfs Pakets.   :Idea: 

p.s. vorsicht das ding braucht ewig und die Platte sollte nicht gemountet sein.

----------

## skydoom

wie sollte denn die ausgabe von badblocks aussehen? Ich bekomme einen haufen Zahlen rein.

grüße

dennis

----------

## disi

Weiss ich nicht, ich habe das bisher immer nur zusammen mit mkfs.blabla benutzt. Also check nach Bad Blocks und dann schreibe das Filesystem drum herum   :Very Happy: 

```
mkfs.ext3 -c /dev/sdx
```

----------

## wrdaniel

Von Samsung gibts ein Tool zum testen der Platten, unten ist ein download für eine BootCD

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/ES_Tool.html

----------

## skydoom

badblocks ist abgebrochen, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [........]
> 
> 427841643
> ...

 

dmesg;

```
usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 2-3: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-110)

usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 16

scsi 53:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 53:0:0:0: [sdg] Unhandled error code

scsi 53:0:0:0: [sdg] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 47551

hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

```

ich probier auch mal das samsung tool aus...

----------

## skydoom

samsung diagnose zeigt auch nichts. 

ich verzweifel langsam...ich lassen jetz mein netbook, windows xp sp3, die nacht über daten schaufeln...

aber bis jetzt ist da nichts...

grüße

dennis

----------

## mastacloak

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> Laut Smartctl unterstützt die platte smart nicht.
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du eine externe USB-SATA-Platte hast, solltest Du mal

```
smartctl -a -d sat /dev/sdg
```

probieren oder gegebenenfalls einen anderen "Device Type" (Option -d, siehe smartctl manpage) auswählen.

Gruß

----------

## SvenFischer

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sieht das nach einem USB Problem aus

```

usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 2-3: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-110)

usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 16 
```

----------

## mv

Ich würde jetzt auch eher auf ein USB-Problem tippen. Zum Testen kannst Du ja die Platte mal mit

```
dd if=/dev/sdg of=/dev/null bs=1024
```

oder so systematisch auslesen und schauen, wann er abbricht. Wenn es immer an der gleichen Stelle passiert (später kannst Du ja mit "skip=" gleich  bei dieser Stelle beginnen), ist es ein Problem der Platte oder der Plattengröße (letzteres kannst Du leicht testen, indem Du mit skip deutlich hinter der problematischen Stelle beginnst). Wenn reproduzierbar immer die selben Sektoren Fehler liefern, ist vermutlich die Platte defekt. Bei unreproduzierbarem Verhalten liegt es am USB-Treiber. Mit letzterem kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus.

(Denk aber beim Testen bitte daran, dass möglicherweise beim ersten Fehler Platte oder Treiber in einen merkwürdigen Zustand geraten kann, ab dem sie nur noch Fehler liefert - Du sollest also auf jedenfall zumindest mal "kurz" zwischen zwei Testläufen mit dd vom Anfang an lesen und ggf. die Platte kurz abschalten).

----------

## 69719

An der Platte liegt es wohl kaum, da dies ein USB Fehler ist. Es könnte der USB Port, das Kabel (wohl eher weniger), der USB root Hub oder der Controller sein. Versuch mal einnen anderen Port und Kabel.

----------

## mv

 *escor wrote:*   

> Es könnte der USB Port, das Kabel (wohl eher weniger), der USB root Hub oder der Controller sein. Versuch mal einnen anderen Port und Kabel.

  Wenn es unter Windows geht, kann es wohl an keinem dieser Dinge liegen; es ist dann wohl eher ein Treiber-Problem. Aber nur weil USB in der Fehlermeldung auftaucht würde ich noch nicht unbedingt einen Plattendefekt ausschließen; bei Plattenproblemen mit sata-Platten meldet auch der Plattenkontroller auch oft irgendwelche IO-Fehler.

----------

## skydoom

also,

das Problem tritt auch unter Windows XP auf, anderer PC, anderes Kabel, immer dasselbe, etwa nach 80GB Daten...Also ist es ja wohl die Platte, nor?

Ach menno...dann muss ich sie ja einschicken...

grüße

dennis

----------

## 69719

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> also,
> 
> das Problem tritt auch unter Windows XP auf, anderer PC, anderes Kabel, immer dasselbe, etwa nach 80GB Daten...Also ist es ja wohl die Platte, nor?
> 
> Ach menno...dann muss ich sie ja einschicken...
> ...

 

Das ist jetzt mal eine andere Aussage als die, die man weiter oben lesen kann. Das Samsung Tool gibt nichts in dem Sinne von keine Daten oder keine Fehler aus? Der Bericht des Tools würde mich mal Interessieren.

----------

## 69719

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Es könnte der USB Port, das Kabel (wohl eher weniger), der USB root Hub oder der Controller sein. Versuch mal einnen anderen Port und Kabel.  Wenn es unter Windows geht, kann es wohl an keinem dieser Dinge liegen; es ist dann wohl eher ein Treiber-Problem. Aber nur weil USB in der Fehlermeldung auftaucht würde ich noch nicht unbedingt einen Plattendefekt ausschließen; bei Plattenproblemen mit sata-Platten meldet auch der Plattenkontroller auch oft irgendwelche IO-Fehler.

 

Naja, wenn aber nun USB Disconnected da steht, würde ich auf USB tippen, denn der SATA Controller würde ja wohl kein "USB Disconnect" melden würde, sondern IO Fehler.

----------

## tazinblack

Sowas kenn ich von 2,5" Platten wenn man am Kabel zwei Stecker hat und den zweiten nicht einsteckt. Dann liefert ein USB-Port nicht genügend Strom und dadruch wird jedesmal der USB-Chip neu initialisiert.

Also meine Frage : Genug Strom hat das Ding? 

Schuss ins Blaue : Fals das ne 3,5" Platte mit nem externen Netzteil ist. Kann es sein dass das nen Schuss hat und die Spannung(en) nicht stabil ist (sind)?

----------

## skydoom

@escor, davor hab ich nicht so viel geschaufelt, mein fehler.

@tazinblack, 3,5" mit externem netzteil, weiß ich nicht.

ABER,

hab vorhin mit retouren-hotline meines lieferanten gesprochen. Mit dieser Platte gabs wohl Probleme (controller öfters defekt) und sie wurde ausm Sortiment genommen.

Hab das ding jetz zur Post gebracht und bekomme eine andere, bereits länger im sortiment, 7euro teuerer, jedoch zum selben preis. 

Also von daher hat sich das Thema ja erledigt.

grüße

dennis 

und danke für die hilfe!

----------

